# Herne Hill Velodrome



## stevevw (31 Mar 2010)

Any of you fancy a private session at the velodrome? 

http://www.hernehillvelodrome.com/information/track-sessions#bookingprivatesessions


----------



## BigSteev (31 Mar 2010)

Yes. Just let me know when.


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2010)

I'd be up for that. Cheap as well. 

Were you thinking weekend or evening? It would need to be the novice level for me though


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2010)

Yes yes, but gear bike though? Unless they do hire?

I saw that "Flying Scotsman" last night, I want to be a "Flying Walnut"! LOL!


----------



## dan_bo (31 Mar 2010)

I'd be interested if I could do a tie-in with work.......


----------



## redjedi (31 Mar 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yes yes, but gear bike though? Unless they do hire?
> 
> I saw that "Flying Scotsman" last night, I want to be a "Flying Walnut"! LOL!



Track bike would be needed, but it says that the £50/65 per hour includes bike and helmet hire.

If we can get 10 people to go it would only be a fiver each for an hour, perhaps go for 2 hours.


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2010)

2 hours.... Hmmm... warm up... 1 hour distance record attempt... cool down... yeh, 2 hours is good!


----------



## stevevw (31 Mar 2010)

We can get up to 15 people per session for the same price. 

Do you want me to make enquiries? 
What times are good for people? 
I would prefer a Saturday or Sunday PM

Oh and we need to get Topcat to come along so he can try and knock me off again


----------



## Aperitif (31 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> We can get up to 15 people per session for the same price.
> 
> Do you want me to make enquiries?
> What times are good for people?
> ...



Lee can be your lead out man, steve!


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Mar 2010)

stevevw said:


> We can get up to 15 people per session for the same price.
> 
> Do you want me to make enquiries? *Please!*
> What times are good for people? *Weekends or weekday evenings*
> ...



Ta!


----------



## stevevw (31 Mar 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Lee can be your lead out man, steve!



He could if he bolted a 8' x 4' bit of plywood on the front of his trike.
Or us old boys could just ride round at the back untill the youngsters wear themselves out.


----------



## BigSteev (1 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> Do you want me to make enquiries?
> What times are good for people?
> I would prefer a Saturday or Sunday PM



Yes please.
Sat and Sun are normally OK for me.


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Apr 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> 2 hours.... Hmmm... warm up... 1 hour distance record attempt... cool down... yeh, 2 hours is good!



Dont forget if you're really pushed for time, beat the record in say 45 mins then knock off early.


----------



## stevevw (1 Apr 2010)

Enquiry sent I will keep you all informed. 
Young miss Kats (Handbag) is a regular at Herne Hill and will be riding on the 10th if any of you want to go down and cheer her on.


----------



## DJ (5 Apr 2010)

I will come too, as I only live up the road. 

Steve and TC can race without me though!!!


----------



## ttcycle (5 Apr 2010)

Yes for me too - I'm not online much these days but I will try and keep up to date with this, if time is good and I'm fit and healthy - Steve, do you mind if I PM you my mobile so you can let me know me what's happening. HH do hire out track bikes for those that need them- the fuji ones.

Hope to have some spinning on the velodrome!


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2010)

Had a reply from the chief coach saying yes we can book and it will be £65 per hour inclusive of bike hire and use of a helmet if needed for up to 15 riders. The only problem is he neglected to let me know of the free dates at the track. So I have sent another mail asking for a list of available dates. As soon as I have this I will post them here and we can make a choice.

TT of course you can PM me.


----------



## Brahan (6 Apr 2010)

Please can I come? I'd love to ride the track. Please please please.


----------



## Hilldodger (6 Apr 2010)

I'd come but I kick all your ar*es on my Penny


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks for doing the leg work steve, just a quick question though, these bikes they have, what sort of pedals do they use, ie SPD-SL's, Keo's, straps, etc?


----------



## ttcycle (6 Apr 2010)

Davy, you bring your own pedals to attach to the bike.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Davy, you bring your own pedals to attach to the bike.



I was thinking that is what it meant... website wasnt toooo clear...but thanks! 

Ill bring the 8mm allen key.


----------



## BigSteev (6 Apr 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> I'd come but I kick all your ar*es on my Penny



Don't be so sure, the competition there is pretty hot


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2010)

User1314 said:


> Depending on the date,can I blag a place...
> 
> ...for my 10 year old?
> 
> ...



Crock
The £4.33 each per hour (based on 15 people) includes the bike hire so no excuses about new back wheels


----------



## stevevw (7 Apr 2010)

Ok had a mail back from Herne Hill asking what date and time we want I can only presume they do not have any bookings so all times must be available 

How about Sunday May 2nd. (The Monday is a Bank holiday) 
They have a Women only session between 16:00 - 18:00 so we could book 14:00 - 16:00

Do we need the two hours? I think if we got 15 up for it we could do the 2 hours but if we had say 10 or less we may as well go for the hour. A few of things to bear in mind: 

1. it is £65 per hour for the session one or fifteen people it is the same price, so if you commit to come please do not let the rest of us down.

2. If it is wet the track will be closed and we will have to rearrange.

3. The session includes the hire of a bike and helmet if needed. Same price if you want to ride your own bike.

4. Not certain yet but you may have to take your own pedals.


----------



## BigSteev (7 Apr 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## redjedi (7 Apr 2010)

I was planning on doing the Isle of Wight Randonnee on the 2nd, but I'm not 100% on that. 
If there is a good number for the 2nd then I will decide pronto.


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


> I was planning on doing the Isle of Wight Randonnee on the 2nd, but I'm not 100% on that.
> If there is a good number for the 2nd then I will decide pronto.



Also with the 'Smrbtl' after the 'fnrttc', the wee legs could be quite done in.... what begs the question about scrapping the 'Smrbtl' in aid of beers on Southend sea front and train back... but then again... Hmmmmm..... 

Na, ill be fine, am a man!


----------



## redjedi (7 Apr 2010)

I've also signed up to the FNRttC 

I think I may miss the IOW this year as there are train restrictions on as well that weekend, so a little awkward to get to.

So put me on the list for now.


----------



## redjedi (7 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> Ok had a mail back from Herne Hill asking what date and time we want I can only presume they do not have any bookings so all times must be available
> 
> How about Sunday May 2nd. (The Monday is a Bank holiday)
> They have a Women only session between 16:00 - 18:00 so we could book 14:00 - 16:00



I think a bigger safety buffer may be needed to protect the women from Davy 



> Do we need the two hours? I think if we got 15 up for it we could do the 2 hours but if we had say 10 or less we may as well go for the hour.



For me 2 hours would be nice, but it would depend on the numbers. 
I have never ridden a fixed before so it would probably take the best part of an hour to get the hang of it, unless someone has a fixed they want to lend me to practice on


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


> I think a bigger safety buffer may be needed to protect the *women from Davy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It hadnt even registered in my head about all those women on fixies in lycra.. its only fair then we stay after to observe how its done properly... and besides, ill be in no rush after two hours on track...

And yes, am with the two hours too thought as never riden fixie or no brakes. Plus am sure there just has to be time for cake in the middle of it?


----------



## simon_adams_uk (7 Apr 2010)

I'm a yes - sounds good fun.


----------



## ttcycle (9 Apr 2010)

hi all

bit tricky for me to confirm at the moment but is it possible for me to turn up on the day with cash? I'm trying to figure out if I'll be able to get hold of my track bike for then but may have to just turn up with pedals and hope for the best- if it's full in terms of numbers I don't mind hanging around to watch you guys if I'm down there anyway.


----------



## Davywalnuts (20 Apr 2010)

Hi Steve, any update if this is still a goer? Am still very keen and fighting off birthday invites left right and centre. ;-)


----------



## stevevw (20 Apr 2010)

Davy
I am waiting to hear back on conformation. I have asked for the 18th of May. Will keep you all informed.


----------



## Davywalnuts (21 Apr 2010)

Thanks, but Tuesday, 18th May?


----------



## stevevw (22 Apr 2010)

OOp's should be Sunday the 16th


----------



## Davywalnuts (22 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> OOp's should be Sunday the 16th



*consults calender, birthday list, party invites, bbq's, kebab van opening times, LBS purchases, general state of mind, wealth and health, weather forecast..*

Yeh, I look free!


----------



## redjedi (22 Apr 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Yeh, I look free!


----------



## Brahan (23 Apr 2010)

Sunday 16th looks good for me so far.


----------



## BigSteev (23 Apr 2010)

16th of May works for me too.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Apr 2010)

redjedi said:


>




HAHAHAHAHAHA!! thats a brilliant smilie!!


----------



## simon_adams_uk (23 Apr 2010)

No can do on the 16th sadly.


----------



## stevevw (23 Apr 2010)

Ok have provisionally booked Sunday 16th but sorry they only had 1 hour free so we have 1pm to 2pm. to be honest I think for a first time 1 hour will be more than enough for most of us. 

We can book more track time if we all enjoy it for a later date.

Can you let me know the definite’s so we have a good idea of numbers.

SteveVW
CayoPro
Simon
BigSteev
Redjedi
Davywalnuts
tdr1nka?
dan_bo?
DJ?
ttcycle?
braham
User1314?
Little Crock?


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Apr 2010)

Cheers Steve, yes, I am a defo. 

Just realised, there will be no "ladies" session after this one will there? :-(


----------



## redjedi (23 Apr 2010)

I can make it that weekend. I may even have a fixed of my own by then


----------



## iLB (23 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> Little Crock?



now that's no way way to talk about aperitif


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Apr 2010)

Can I come along and laugh watch?


----------



## stevevw (23 Apr 2010)

tdr1nka said:


> Can I come along and laugh watch?



No but you can come along and ride  Oh and get the Doctor along too.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Apr 2010)

iLB said:


> now that's no way way to talk about aperitif



HAHAHAHAHA! Your getting a good at this banter!


----------



## stevevw (24 Apr 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Cheers Steve, yes, I am a defo.
> 
> Just realised, there will be no "ladies" session after this one will there? :-(



No worries davy it will give you an hour to freshen up and prepare yourself.


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Apr 2010)

damn! I have a family party to go to, within a stone's throw of the track!


----------



## redjedi (24 Apr 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> damn! I have a family party to go to, within a stone's throw of the track!



What better way to celebrate than watching a bunch of grown men learn how to ride a fixed gear bike (and probably fail)


----------



## Cayopro (24 Apr 2010)

Steve, yes deffo up for this mate, Chris fancies a go too !!!!


----------



## stevevw (27 Apr 2010)

Ok I have had the confirmation from Rob at Herne Hill we are now booked in. We have to arrive at 12:15 to get fitted up for the bikes etc. then out on the track for an hour. 

Have not yet been told if we have to take our own pedals yet but will keep you all informed.


----------



## Davywalnuts (27 Apr 2010)

stevevw said:


> Ok I have had the confirmation from Rob at Herne Hill we are now booked in. We have to arrive at 12:15 to get fitted up for the bikes etc. then out on the track for an hour.
> 
> Have not yet been told if we have to take our own pedals yet but will keep you all informed.



Cheers, well done. 

Thanks for the leg work!


----------



## stevevw (27 Apr 2010)

User1314 said:


> Sorry folks -
> 
> - kids' cricket coaching Sunday mornings.
> 
> Have fun.



Thats Ok then we are riding Sunday afternoon. 

We can use our own pedals at an extra cost of £2 per bike. I presume they have flats with straps. I may have a spy that will go down and investigate for us.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Apr 2010)

Hi Steve

I think I'm not going to be in a fit state to go track riding, went bimbling up the road after over two months off the bike and really struggled and the track bike is stuck in storage as well- if I'm free I might come down and watch the CC sprint meets instead! Have fun everyone! I'm gutted to be out of this one!


----------



## stevevw (28 Apr 2010)

Grace
do try and come even just to watch, be nice to see you again.


----------



## ttcycle (28 Apr 2010)

Will do my best! Will bring my special brand of humor along too and heckle you lads - you'll wish you'd not invited me...!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Apr 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Will do my best! Will bring my *specially home cooked cake along too*




Have corrected it for you. 

Same your not cycling, but do come to, been ages since I saw ya last.


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2010)

Do come along TT. 

Bike hire is included, so if you feel like it you can still join in. 
We need to get you back on the bike, this gives you a little target to aim for.

I'm sure even in your un-fit state you can still beat some of us


----------



## ttcycle (28 Apr 2010)

davy, no cakes I'm afraid- the cake tins and ingredients are boxed up and in different places! 

I've no idea yet where I'll be that weekend or what I'm up to but if I'm around I'll definitely pop by and say hello.

I agree Luke, I need to get back on the bike but that will happen soon, I reckon I'd be toast on the track! 

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2010)

ttcycle said:


> I've no idea yet where I'll be that weekend or what I'm up to



Yes you do. You'll be at Herne Hill Velodrome


----------



## Brahan (28 Apr 2010)

Book me in baby! I'm confirmed. Will be riding up from Grinstead first so should be suitably warmed up on arrival.

Looking forward to this.


----------



## stevevw (9 May 2010)

Hi all only a week to go now. DJ went down to Herne Hill yesterday and here is the mail he sent me which may be of interest to you all.

"Hi Steve, sorry I am slow in getting back to you! I made it down to the track this morning and spoke to a nice chap called David Casey, He said that all the bikes have pedals with toe clips and straps fitted so for people using these it is necessary for them to wear ordinary trainers. He also said that for those cyclists who would rather bring there own clipless pedals and shoes they will allow this as long as you bring a pedal spanner in order to change the pedals over and then when using clipless they must be done up very tight as it is dangerous if people feet come out of the pedals on the steep banking of the track. He also said that he doesn't like to see people walking around in there clipless shoes as this wears them out and makes them dangerous, so some alternative footwear might be required.
If it s the saturday gathering you are thinking of then you have to arrive at 11 am for registration etc and obviously if the track is wet then there it is not used at all.
I hope this is of help to you, 

Cheers David"

As you all know we are going on a Sunday for a private session Ooh eer! 
We need to get to the track for 12:15 See you all next week if I do not bump in to some of you in the week while out riding.


----------



## topcat1 (9 May 2010)




----------



## redjedi (9 May 2010)

topcat1 said:


>



Does that mean you're coming along too Dave?


----------



## topcat1 (10 May 2010)

Means steve bumped into me the other day , i may be there but not racing (doctors orders)


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 May 2010)

topcat1 said:


> Means steve bumped into me the other day , i may be there but not racing (doctors orders)



no broken wheels?


----------



## DJ (10 May 2010)

I will come along, probably with my eldest son who is 16.

It will be a laugh having my first go on a fixed on a sloping bending strip of concrete!!!! 

If we meet at 12.15 then is the racing from 1 to 2?


----------



## stevevw (10 May 2010)

DJ said:


> I will come along, probably with my eldest son who is 16.
> 
> It will be a laugh having my first go on a fixed on a sloping bending strip of concrete!!!!
> 
> If we meet at 12.15 then is the racing from 1 to 2?



Yes 1 to 2


----------



## Brahan (12 May 2010)

Just another few more days guys. What's the head count so far?


----------



## stevevw (12 May 2010)

Ok here is the latest list. We can take 5 more so come on Topcat and Aperitif get you names down now. 

SteveVW
CayoPro
Simon
BigSteev
Redjedi
Davywalnuts
DJ
DJ jnr.
braham
Alan
ttcycle?
Possibly 2 more from my local club?


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2010)

Looking forward to this. I've not been riding all week so I should be nice and fresh.

What are people doing about pedals? I can't decide between taking normal trainers and using their pedals and strap (which I don't like) or taking my Looks off my road bike. 
I'll be on my new bike which has got SPDs fitted so I could use them

Too many choices 

I can see me filling up my panniers with shoes and pedals and not having room for anything else


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 May 2010)

redjedi said:


> Looking forward to this. I've not been riding all week so I should be nice and fresh.
> 
> What are people doing about pedals? I can't decide between taking normal trainers and using their pedals and strap (which I don't like) or taking my Looks off my road bike.
> I'll be on my new bike which has got SPDs fitted so I could use them
> ...



You have panniers??? Surely not on the Bianchi??? Surely thats a cardinal sin?????

You riding in? Ive got a feeling I might get lost... 

Am semi tempted in swopping my pedals over to the old straps ones, or taking a bag with trainers in...... I think am going to do the former...

Oh oh, new bike, whats that all about?


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 May 2010)

PS, am currently down with a cold, but am turning up anyhow.


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> You have panniers??? Surely not on the Bianchi??? Surely thats a cardinal sin?????
> 
> You riding in? Ive got a feeling I might get lost...
> 
> ...



No not on my Bianchi, that would be so wrong 

Got myself a single speed Ridgeback, which will become a fixed soon, with panniers for my commute and going to the shops.



Davywalnuts said:


> PS, am currently down with a cold, but am turning up anyhow.



I've had a mild flu for a few days, so took today off to get rid of it, which is why I haven't been riding.


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 May 2010)

redjedi said:


> No not on my Bianchi, that would be so wrong
> 
> Got myself a single speed Ridgeback, which will become a fixed soon, with panniers for my commute and going to the shops.
> 
> I've had a mild flu for a few days, so took today off to get rid of it, which is why I haven't been riding.



Oh wow, how cool! Sounds like idea, i really hate leaving the Zebra outside tescos...

Ah, good idea... want to do that but too busy, oh well!

You cycling to HH yeh?


----------



## redjedi (13 May 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Oh wow, how cool! Sounds like idea, i really hate leaving the Zebra outside tescos...
> 
> Ah, good idea... want to do that but too busy, oh well!
> 
> You cycling to HH yeh?



I should really, but I'll have to work out the way first.
Should be able to get to Clapham Junction ok, then need to work out the route from there.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 May 2010)

redjedi said:


> I should really, but I'll have to work out the way first.
> Should be able to get to Clapham Junction ok, then need to work out the route from there.



Cool, think were be ok then with two brains. Down to Kew Bridge, Richmond to putney to Clapham to Brixton to somewhere down to HH..


----------



## redjedi (14 May 2010)

I think this is the easiest route

I'll bring an A-Z as well 

We need to be there for 12.15, I'd like to leave at about 11. Can you make it to mine for that time?


----------



## redjedi (14 May 2010)

I've just been checking the weather sites. 

I hope they're as in-accurate as usual.


----------



## Davywalnuts (14 May 2010)

redjedi said:


> I think this is the easiest route
> 
> I'll bring an A-Z as well
> 
> We need to be there for 12.15, I'd like to leave at about 11. Can you make it to mine for that time?



same as is in my head, except was looking at the next road, railton road, in brixton, but were see how it goes.. cool, ill have the gps. 

Ahhh, well... ill be there just before 11, promise! 

Darn weather!!!


----------



## DJ (14 May 2010)

Hi all, Son number 1 not coming as he has exams and will be revising, but might bring another geriatric along with me instead!

if the weather is bad then they won't let us go on the track, so hope it's not raining!!! Unless we all turn up on mountain bikes instead, then we can go around the MTB track insted!!!


----------



## ttcycle (14 May 2010)

Fellas, rare chance to get online! On a weird little iPhone.
Is it happening sun? Won't be cycling bit will try and co
e and heckle and take photos of general humiliation. Could someone text me to let me know if it's def on. 

Bit rushed but not online for long.
Hope to see you there


----------



## stevevw (15 May 2010)

I do not have Grace's number can one of you text her please.

DJ a rest from revision and a bit of exercise would be good for your son  Bring him along.

Oh and the sun will be shining, no rain at all. Simon's cat told me.


----------



## Aperitif (15 May 2010)

Hope the weather holds for you lot tomorrow. No crashing, steve - velodromes are expensive!


----------



## redjedi (15 May 2010)

Can we get them to put down some padding in case I fall off 

Conflicting reports on the weather front. Metcheck = Good, Met Office = Bad


----------



## redjedi (16 May 2010)

just had a bit of drizzle in west London. Hopefully that will be all it is.


----------



## BigSteev (16 May 2010)

Similar in East London


----------



## DJ (16 May 2010)

we just had a bit of rain here too about a mile and a half from the track ! we all just turn up and see.


----------



## BigSteev (16 May 2010)

I'm leaving in 5 mins. Fingers crossed.


----------



## BigSteev (16 May 2010)

Well it stayed mainly dry and was much fun.


----------



## Aperitif (16 May 2010)

Ah great! We had our things crossed for you as we meandered around London today Steve - any photos?


----------



## BigSteev (16 May 2010)

I hope not! lol. If there are. they're not mine - I was struggling to keep up without trying to take pics as well.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 May 2010)

Not long home but got soaked through in the last 2 miles, nice!

Anyhow, great fun, very diferant but hard work, am aching.

Thanks again steve for organising this, should make this a regular feature!


----------



## DJ (16 May 2010)

Well that was great fun, will be definatley getting or building a fixed at some point, I found muscles I didn't know I had! 
Now that we have all been induced we can turn up for the saturday or tuesday evening events. I would like to do it again

Really good there were no accidents, and the rain held off til now.


----------



## simgsxr (16 May 2010)

Wow, that was different. Very alien riding with a fixed gear, just got to remember to keep pedalling, dont STOP!! This was an excellent day out, really enjoyed it. As said before, big thanks to Steve for organising this,the weather was kind & good to meet Davywalnuts, Redjedi, DJ, Brahan (far too fast) & Bigsteev. Definitely would like to do again. Thanks to Rob who took charge of us & told us what to do, all in all a very enjoyable day + a good pint after in the good company of the above & Nigel & Alan.


----------



## Cayopro (16 May 2010)

Yes, great hour long session, wasnt sure to start with as it was all new, fixed gear, no brakes, banks..........(big banks too), drop bars etc, but after a good intro by Rob, it all made sense, good bunch of cc people again, thanks to Simon for the cool limo service, there and back, again, a BIG thanks to Steve for making the session happen, will probably give it a go again sometime, maybe nearer home !!


----------



## redjedi (17 May 2010)

Thanks Steve for organising a great day out.

Over a week of no cycling and having the flu followed by a track session has left me aching all over, but I still enjoyed it.

No photos Martin as no-one had a camera and there wasn't much time to take them. I decided against trying to take photos with my phone whilst on the move a-la TC1


----------



## Brahan (17 May 2010)

Thanks very much Steve for arranging everything! Nice one dude. 

Arriving last meant that I secured myself one of the old tatty bikes while the rest of the lads were atop Herne Hill's brand spanking new Fujis. The one I got looked like it had seen much better days - about 50 years ago. The hour was very well structured for us newbies where all the dos and don'ts were explained so we were all pretty confident to be left to ourselves and crack on.

I would have loved to have made the pub afterwards but had to cycle back to Grinstead where I got a good soaking on the way - typical. I was shot when I got home too, not enough food or drink during the day meant that I was running on empty for the last couple of miles.

I'm definately up for the next one and a pint after......cheers guys.


----------



## stevevw (17 May 2010)

Oh what a great time we had. Thanks must go to Rob our coach for the day. He did a fantastic job of telling us what to do without making us feel like idiots (not an easy task), he managed to break us all in gradually inspiring confidence along the way. It is a shame that we could not contact Grace to come along to photograph us in all our glory. No one will believe us now we all could have given Chris Hoy a run for his money 

We ended up with much more track time than we had booked more than an hour and a half on track which makes the £65 fee a fantastic bargain, even for the three that paid £10 each and had to shoot off missing the pint at the pub got good value. That pint of extra cold Guinness did go down well. 

I am willing to sort another session out later in the year if people want one either at Herne Hill or if available the Gosling Stadium in Welwyn Garden City. If others want to join us next time I could try and arrange with Rob for them to have a short induction session before the main group session. So no excuses from those that missed out this time Aperitif, TC1, TC2 and all you others that could not make it.


----------



## Aperitif (17 May 2010)

I have enough scars and 'dinks' to last a lifetime steve! Besides, riding round in circles is something I find satisfying when finding my way somewhere...
Actually, if the weather had been a bit more promising in C London yesterday, I might have come along to watch.
Glad you all had a successful day though.


----------

